# how to make a primary clutch puller



## bruteforcematt

Get a 3/4 bolt 2and3/4 in long and what I used was a 4" 5/8 bolt with the head ground off. Stick the 5/8 bolt in first and the thread the 3/4 bolt in on top and hit it with an air gun and there you go.


----------



## NMKawierider

I see...and what did the SAE threads do to the metric threads on the clutch?


----------



## bruteforcematt

Metric standard idk I found a bolt the fit used a micrometer and posted!


----------



## bruteforcematt

And what they told us in MINUTE at polaris tech school is eveything on the clutch and engine is sae and not metric


----------



## Polaris425

And now we know why all the polaris techs send your bike back in worse shape than when you dropped it off  lol


----------



## jctgumby

I promise ya that they are Metric threads in there


----------



## browland

This entire thread should be full of laughs before its over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

What kind of machine is this for? I know my Brute is metric, but I don't own a popo or suzuki, so I don't know about them. I saw a vid about changing a clutch on a polaris and he mentioned standard size hardware, so standard threads wouldn't be a stretch. I'm curious about this now...


----------



## NMKawierider

jctgumby said:


> I promise ya that they are Metric threads in there


I know ours is but maybe Polaris is sae...afterall, they are made here. I thought he was talking about a Brute force with a handle like his. Should have look where he posted.


----------



## browland

nmkawierider said:


> I know ours is but maybe Polaris is sae...afterall, they are made here. I thought he was talking about a Brute force with a handle like his. Should have look where he posted.


^^ X's 2 ...


----------

